# 3/8" vs. 1/4" Staples for Frame Assembly



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Does anyone use 3/8" standard crown staples for assembling wood frames, specifically down through the top bar into the side bar and up through the bottom bar into the side bar. I've bought some preassembled frames and I always find staples wider than the 1/4" narrow crown staples that I use. It keeps the leg of the staple out of the top or bottom bar groove, and seems to be more stable. Even with the staples that some put sideways through the side bars just below the ears of the top bar, it keeps the staple away from the groove. The 3/8" staple appears to be about 18 gauge with 1" legs.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

I use 1/4 " by 1" staples with titebond glue on my frames. It makes for a very strong frame..


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think you will find the guns for the wider staples are much, much more expensive. Perhaps the staples as well.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Anybody own one of these? I have been thinking about giving it a try given how much frame assembly sucks and i don't own a compressor.

http://www.amazon.com/Roberts-10-60...837481&sr=8-1&keywords=stapler+crown+electric


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Check out Harbor Freight Tools.com-stapler#61661 $23.00 or #69719 $25.00 ===air compressor # 67501 $119.00. you can use them for ALL you hive building by using diff staples...I have used these for a long time and they work great. You may look at the t-50 type stapler for screens.
The elec staplers are a pain, WHEN they break you have to buy a new one at $60.00 or more, been there done that.


----------



## Treehopper (Dec 9, 2012)

Get the compressor...narrow crown staplers don't require big compressors.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd be careful on the electric ones for frame assembly. I do use and electric t-50 type to tack the wedge strip back after I insert the foundation. That thin piece of wood only holds the foundation in place until the bees build out comb so it doesn't need to be super secure.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

HFTools has a 20 percent off .. Don't get a small compressor, you will like the 125 LB presser better than a smaller one for frame, top, bottom and box building, it will shoot down a 2" staple when needed...._JMO_


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, the 3/8" staplers are much more expensive. The Senco SLS25XP-M is $200. I'm just wondering why all the assembled frames I purchase have 3/8" staples and is it worth using on my small scale. I notice when I use the 1/4" narrow crown staples the legs always end up in the top bar groove and also in the bottom bar groove, where the 3/8" would avoid this on the areas noted below in red.


Also jcolon- Please note the Roberts electric stapler is a 3/16" crown stapler with a maximum leg length (depth) of 9/16" which is not suitable for frame assembly except maybe tacking down the tack strip to hold the foundation in. That stapler is a carpet and upholstery stapler.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

With a 1/4" narrow crown on the top put him at an angle, you have the room. If the leg g0es in the groove it won't matter. You should put one in the leg of the side of the frame too. Have a good day


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I would have to say not really worth it. If you use just a little glue and put a staple from the end bar into the top bar from the side your frames they should hold up as good or better than any frame from the bee supply stores. I use the narrow crown staples 1 1/4 inch staples, 6 staples in each frame the two from the end bars into the top bar is probably the two most important staples in the whole frame. You won't be able to pull off the top bar without destroying the whole frame.


----------

